# Major Greg Barney



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Major*
*Greg "Lem" Barney*
Riverdale Police Department, Georgia

End of Watch: Thursday, February 11, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* Not available

*Tour:* 15 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type

*Offender:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   


Major Greg Barney was shot and killed while assisting members of the Clayton County Police Department at an apartment complex in the 6600 block of Church Street.

Major Barney, who was not wearing a vest, was assigned to the perimeter while other officers served a warrant at an apartment. When officers knocked on the door the subject ran out of a back door and encountered Major Barney. The subject shot Major Barney in the torso and arm as he continue to flee. A Clayton County officer confronted and shot the subject a short distance away.

Major Barney was transported to Southern Regional Medical Center where he succumbed to the wound.

Major Barney was a U.S. Navy veteran and had served with the Riverdale Police Department for 15 years. He is survived by his wife and children.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief of Police Todd Spivey
Riverdale Police Department
6690 Church Street
Riverdale, GA 30274

Phone: (770) 909-5423

Read more: Major Greg "Lem" Barney


----------

